# CoSleeper Mini - How the heck do you break it down?



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have one my sister bought used from a friend of mine, and now I need to get it to FL for her. But I can't get it back in the bag/box!! Can anyone explain it to me??? We have been over and over the instructions, but can't seem to get the bottom rails to collapse all the way!


----------



## ekh (Jun 20, 2008)

There are TWO buttons you have to push on each of the rails to get them to collapse all the way...it took us a long time to figure it out...you have to search for them...good luck! The instructions weren't really a help to us, either...


----------



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

You have to make sure you put everything down in the right order, too. I always fight with this guy when I have to take it down







HA!


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

I find cursing, breaking out in a sweat, and threatening to throw it out a window to help.







:


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

oh, that thing is such a PITA to break down! you have to do the bottom rails *first* and then the top rails, and be sure that you get both buttons on the bottom rails. i was on the verge of tears and after 30 minutes of cursing under my breath, i made my hubby do it







and i've done it several times before!


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

I can't even figure out how to collapse the side rail down to make it a co-sleeper!


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't find 2 buttons on the bottom rails!! We figured that out on the top, but the $%&*ing bottom rails will only collapse into a V-shape, NOT a U-shape like the top rails!!







:


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

That is what happens to me everytime. Try crying kick it a few times and feel around for a button on the side of the bottom rail that is not collapsed.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

another vote for kicking/cursing/throwing it across the room.


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

I let dh do all the disassembling of ours for a few years- then when it came time to sell it, I had to figure out how to break it down the very last time. Anyway, I think I remembering him telling me to lift it up a bit to take the pressure off the button area.


----------



## conroyclanof4 (Jun 11, 2013)

unlock all bottom rails.....(all of mine formed into V's)
unlock all top rails by pushin in the two buttons then by lifting up then down forming a U
(i flipped mine over) further unlock ALL the bottom rails to form a U
bring it all in.

what a pain!!! good luck!!!!


----------

